# mousepad and default locale



## jotawski (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am using xfce4 as my desktop and within this mousepad is a text editor.  On saving file, if one do not specify UTF-8 as a locale, one will get an error that say

Can't convert codeset to 'ASCII'

when I use thai characters, non english characters, within mousepad.   There is no error when using english characters.

Is there anyway to set the default locale to UTF-8 for mousepad ?

Any helps and hints are welcome and appreciate.

with best regards,
psr


----------

